# Northern Kentucky Southern Baptist Pastor Search



## DerekLBrowning (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello Brothers and Sisters,

My church, a Southern Baptist Church in Northern Kentucky, has recently lost it's head pastor and youth minister. I would request prayer for our church as we seek to find new pastors, and if anyone would know of a Southern Baptist pastor or youth minsiter seeking a place to serve to contact me at DerekLBrowning[at]gmail.com.

Thank You,

Derek Browning


----------



## JML (Jan 3, 2012)

What is the name of your church? The situation will be in my prayers.


----------



## KMK (Jan 3, 2012)

Is the church Reformed?


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 3, 2012)

Derek, please affix your signature. You may click on the signature requirements below mine.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 4, 2012)

Joshua said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Is the church Reformed?
> ...



Right!  And I say that as a Baptist. But Baptist doesn't have much meaning today either. Even "Historic Baptist" is liable to lead to misunderstanding as it means different things to different people. It seems that most the labels like Reformed, evangelical, conservative, fundamentalist, etc are not too helpful today without qualification. 

That being said, Ken does have a point in asking whether or not this church is Calvinistic or if it is more of a case of someone wanting to bring a Sovereign Grace man on board. 

Derek, sorry to hear about the loss of these leaders. I did have some resumes from some brethren who were looking for a call, but that was 3+ years ago. I know that Founders has a group in which churches can advertize a need in this area. Men looking for a call can post resumes there too. There are probably some other more or less like minded sites on which you can do something similar.


----------



## DerekLBrowning (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello Folks,

As many of you well know, in a *typical* Southern Baptist environment, it's difficult to say whether the "church" is reformed or not. I suspect many in our body haven't even studied the matters and could be talked in either direction, or led in the right direction with solid biblical teaching. This is all the reason we need a strong biblical presence in our pulpit and youth ministry, thus the reason I am posting requests in forums like this. I don't want to post anything public with church name, etc. but will be more than happy to converse with anyone interested through e-mail. Thanks again for your prayers.

RE: signature... can someone point to me how I change my settings to include the below information?

Derek
lay-person
Southern Baptist
Kentucky


----------



## KMK (Jan 4, 2012)

DerekLBrowning said:


> RE: signature... can someone point to me how I change my settings to include the below information?
> 
> Derek
> lay-person
> ...



Click on the link 'Signature Requirements' under my signature.


----------



## DerekLBrowning (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks to all for the prayers, I've refreshed my profile, so my signature should be in place. If anyone knows of potential candidates and would like to forward me their resume, please do so.


----------

